# TIPS ON HOW TO BECOME A PRO VAPER



## Vaping_bad (16/3/21)

*Essential steps to become a pro vaper*
*Step 1. Understanding Rebuildable Atomizers*
In general, advanced vaping requires the use of rebuildable atomizers. As the name suggests, it requires users to rebuild their wicks on a regular basis. There are two major product categories for rebuildable atomizers, an RDA (rebuildable dripping atomiser), or RTA (rebuildable tank atomiser).


*1.RDA*


This is probably the most common type you’ll come across. An RDA does not have a tank to hold extra e-liquid. Instead, all of the e-liquid is held by the device’s wick and coil, and sometimes there may be a pit, or well, inside the dripper’s base in order to hold a little extra liquid.


If you have been using a clearomizer up to now, you may be baffled by why not having a tank 
will have an advantage. Since you are dripping liquid directly onto the atomizer yourself, you are guaranteed to get a perfect hit every time. Also, you don’t need to re-drip as often as you may think since a wick that is fully saturated will be able to give you about 10-20 hits (depending on a few factors such as your atomizer’s resistance and the type of wicking material you are using).


*2.RTA*


Having a RTA is similar to building your own clearomizer. RTAs have decks to rebuild wicks and coils on just like RDAs or drippers, but they also have a section for the tank to hold any excess liquid. A RTA will function much like a clearomizer once it is built and filled, meaning you can vape repeatedly throughout the day before having to refill your vape.


The best way to figure out which of the two configurations is the perfect fit for you is to test both of them and experiment with variable voltage or variable wattage. This will require a smart mod that allows you to change them according to your own specifications.


*Step 2. Build Your Own Coils*
Next, you can start building your own coils using different materials that will let you create a vape just the way you want it. Before you go ahead and do this you will need to have a good understanding of Ohm’s Law and would hurt to use a coil building tutorial that gives you all the details on the gear you’ll need, safety precautions, and instructions, in order to make the first time easier.


*Step 3. Sub Ohm Vaping Explained*
Looking for voluminous ‘pro level’ clouds and maximum results from your vape? Then sub ohm vaping is the way to go. Sub ohming involves vaping at a resistance below 1 ohm and allows vapers to get bigger vapor production, intense flavor, warmer vapor and many other benefits that add to the superhuman experience many vapers are after. Before you start, definitely check out some sub-ohm tutorials, especially safety tips, but remember, there is no right or wrong combination on the path to more flavor and bigger clouds - it’s all about having fun and trying new things.


*Step 4. Cloud Chasing*
What do you get when you mix customized vapes with perfect technique? Well, the answer is Cloud Chasing! Yes, vaping now has a competitive sport called ‘Cloud Chasing’. And as if that’s not awesome enough, even the fan’s go by their own name, ‘cloud gazers’. Those who compete in the sport use their vapes, lungs, body movements and posture to create mind-blowing vapor clouds (I prefer to call them vape art). You definitely have to see it to believe it, so do yourself a favor and watch some videos. There is no doubt you’ll be overwhelmingly inspired and love vaping even more than ever before!


There is a lot that vaping has to offer. It certainly has revolutionized smoking of all forms. So if you want some more info on going pro don't be hesitate to contact me.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (16/3/21)

I'd like to request more info on going pro.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (16/3/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'd like to request more info on going pro.


You will become the first ever Pro vaper mate!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Grand Guru (16/3/21)



Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 13


----------



## BioHAZarD (16/3/21)

Don't forget you also need a monster or red bull sponsorship otherwise no one will take you seriously

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 11


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/3/21)

BioHAZarD said:


> Don't forget you also need a monster or red bull sponsorship otherwise no one will take you seriously


Vgod bro, Vgod

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## fbb1964 (17/3/21)

The "pro" vaper in action. At the 2016 "pro vaper" championships..




Picture from actual original article below on the Vaporesso website. 

https://www.vaporesso.com/blog/tips-on-how-to-become-a-pro-vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

fbb1964 said:


> The "pro" vaper in action. At the 2016 "pro vaper" championships..
> 
> https://www.vaporesso.com/blog/tips-on-how-to-become-a-pro-vaper
> 
> View attachment 225167


I see that and i just think the same as i do when someone drives by me at 20mph with their exhaust sounding like they are in a formula 1 race, they actually believe everyone else thinks they are cool!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 6


----------



## ARYANTO (17/3/21)

We were all pro vapers 





untill we joined

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Vaping_bad (17/3/21)

Do you think that if we use vape long time will become pro vaper?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (17/3/21)

Vaping_bad said:


> Do you think that if we use vape long time will become pro vaper?



I use vape 3 years and not yet pro 

maybe next year

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/3/21)

Vaping_bad said:


> Do you think that if we use vape long time will become pro vaper?


nope ... we just older

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Vapestreet48 (17/3/21)

It is nice tip.

I am new. Thanks for your infor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

Vaping_bad said:


> There is a lot that vaping has to offer. It certainly has revolutionized smoking of all forms. So if you want some more info on going pro don't be hesitate to contact me.



Wrong on so many levels!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/3/21)

Maybe i need a surfboard and sex wax to become a pro vaper. 
You know, like Charlie's Angels

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

Vaping_bad said:


> So if you want some more info on going pro don't be hesitate to contact me.



@vicTor you could be pro by Easter!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## zadiac (17/3/21)

Those are tips on becoming a vaper. Not a pro vaper. It takes way more than that. I've been vaping for more than 6 years now and I won't call myself a pro vaper. Experienced, yes, not pro.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

zadiac said:


> Those are tips on becoming a vaper. Not a pro vaper. It takes way more than that. I've been vaping for more than 6 years now and I won't call myself a pro vaper. Experienced, yes, not pro.


I smoked for 23 years and that didn't make me a pro smoker just a pro idiot!

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 4 | Funny 5


----------



## vicTor (17/3/21)

Timwis said:


> @vicTor you could be pro by Easter!



I can not wait !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (17/3/21)

vicTor said:


> I can not wait !


Don't know if she charges or it's a free service!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Grand Guru (17/3/21)

Here you are @vicTor ... I just printed mine and getting it framed first thing in the morning.
​

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 7


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Chickenstrip said:


> I'd like to request more info on going pro.


Were you given the keys to the kingdom? @vicTor will be gutted!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fbb1964 (18/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Here you are @vicTor ... I just printed mine and getting it framed first thing in the morning.
> View attachment 225268​


Let's all aspire to go "pro"? Think of the possibilities!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Vaping pro certification available for a small fee, no questions asked, no vaping experience necessary!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (18/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Vaping pro certification available for a small fee, no questions asked, no vaping experience necessary!


It sounds like a scam to me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It sounds like a scam to me


Scam, never, how dare you! Just send payment to my Paypal which is Scammers@gmail.com! Dodgy certificate sent via email to print off once funds clear!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (18/3/21)

Timwis said:


> Scam, never, how dare you! Just send payment to my Paypal which is Scammers@gmail.com! Dodgy certificate sent via email to print off once funds clear!


Disclaimer: Just in case that email i made up actually exists i take no responsibility if someone actually contacts it and gets scammed. It will be totally your own fault for being brain dead!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## fbb1964 (18/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> It sounds like a scam to me


Nope the USA location, CCP flag and kindergarten "English" is missing from the profile..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/3/21)

fbb1964 said:


> Let's all aspire to go "pro"? Think of the possibilities!
> 
> View attachment 225273






This is exactly what we need in the fight for vaping. No more Mr. Nice Guys.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## fbb1964 (18/3/21)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 225290
> 
> 
> This is exactly what we need in the fight for vaping. No more Mr. Nice Guys.
> ...



Sure. Meanwhile back at the ranch?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (18/3/21)

Too true. Bladdie sad innit.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

